# constipation



## sheisluckygirl (Apr 10, 2011)

my golden retriever is 12 and has constipation, no change in food diet
is there anything i can give him over the counter for this problem that is
safe for a dog, perhaps some kind of caster oil or something.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Always check with your vet before giving anything, in case there is something causing the constipation that needs to be looked into.
Once your vet gives you the okay, you can give him or her some canned pumpkin, about 2 tablespoons per day, or you can give benefiber, check the dose with your vet. Benefiber has no taste so you can add it to food/water and they won't even notice it. Does wonders for my cat.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Definitely check with your vet first. Our vet recommends the canned pumpkin as well. Some people also give metamucil, but make sure it doesn't have any artificial sweeteners in it because those can be upsetting and possibly toxic to your dog. 

Is your dog able to walk well on a leash? Sometimes just an outside walk will stimulate the bowels to move. 

I hope he gets regular very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sheislucky*

sheislucky

I would definitely call the vet and ask what you can give.
Also, at 12 years old, it could be something else-maybe his anal glands need to be cleaned by the vet.

*You said this in another post-maybe this is blocking him:* 
"my dog is 12 and he can strip a tennis ball of all its fuzz in a day or two. He has been doing it since a puppy nothing has happened to him. As soon as it is stripped of the fuzz it is no longer of interest."


----------

